# Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 

ich war am 28.12 mit einem Freund in Heidkate und habe gesehen, dass etwa 100 Angler am Strand stehen. Wir selber haben von einer Buno geangelt un dich wollte mal fragen, wie viel ihr gefangen habt. Ich hatte mit meinem Freund 4 Schollen. Heute hatten wir 6 Schollen und 1 Dorsch in 2 1/2 std.

Gruß Tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

hallo tom das war von grossmans punsch brandungangeln ich selber war in schönberg brandungsangeln aber ein colege von mir war da und die hatten woll ale nicht so viel mein colegen hatte nur untemasiege achso bist du im urlaub hir ???


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

wen du lust hast können wir heute zusamen angeln ich bin ap 15.00 uhr auf der seebrücke am schönberger strand


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Oh das ist nicht schön .. Ich komme aus der Nähe von Kiel und angel schon seitdem ich 6 bin.. Bin auch im Verein Frühauf und angel gerne am Nord-Ostsee Kanal.. Seit diesem Jahr hat mich das Brandungsangel angesprochen und war seit November 6 mal in Heidkate, aber leider fehlen mir die Tips und vllt eine Gewässerkarte , damit man sieht wo es tiefe Stellen oder Kanten gibt


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Ah ist das cool.. Ich müsste meine Mutter nachher fragen, ob ich das Auto bekommen könnte


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja frag nach ich bin morgen frü nochma schnell im forum so gegen 13.00 könen ja dan schnell noch na schreiben oder kanste jetzt noch fragen


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

leider sind meine Eltern seitdem 28.12 in unserer Ferienwohnung in Grömitz.. Wir können aber gerne mal zusammen los. Hast du schonmal in Heidkate geangelt?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

kla das sind 3 km von meiner haustür


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Ich habe mich auch immer gefragt wie weit ich rauswerfen muss, da ich die Schollen auch Gestern 20 Meter vor der Bune gefangen habe.


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Angelst du den vom Strand aus oder von der Bune und welche Bune? Bin immer zwischen 9- 11


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

also du weist ja wie das ist immer anders manschma must du volle power wefen manschma aber auch nur 20m man mus es aus testen


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

jap stimmt ... bei welcher bune bist du den?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

wan morgen ??? also heute


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

also allgemein  da ich ja immer bei 9 - 11 stehe und es gib ja über 40


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

vom strand natürlich aber morgen also heute bin ich auf der seebrücke


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Ich habe noch bis zum 8.01 Ferien..Vielleicht hast du da nochmal Zeit, ich werde dir auch nachher nochmal schreiben, ob ich das Auto bekomme. Wäre toll, wenn man sich mal trifft


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Und wenn du vom Strand aus angelst zwischen welchen Bunen bist du dann am meisten?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

also ich denke das läst sich einrichten habe noch bis zum 9.1 urlaub 
ich bin meistens zwischen 35 und 40


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Okay perfekt .. Würde mich freuen und vielleicht gehts ja morgen ..


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja aber du weist wo ich morgen bin nicht an strand


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

achso du erkenst mich daran das ich zwei meter groß bin und gennau den gleichen anzug an habe wie den auf dem bild


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

jap auf der seebrücke  ich gebe dir gleich meine handynummer


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ok mach das


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Eine Frage habe ich noch: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das die Schollen erst ab 5 Uhr beißen und dann bis um 7 ..Danach geht bei mir immer nichts mehr , aber warum ? Hast du das auch?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja hatte ich auch schon aber meistens get es bei mir erst um 10 uhr richtig los klingel dich ma kurtz an dan haste meine nummer auch


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

gieb mir nochma deine nummer bitte


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

okay...


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

so nu haste meine nummer auch ich heiße übrings auch tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja  schaun wier ma op wir uns morgen sehen  ich muss penn 



gruss tom


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

.....das sind die Momente, wo man sich bewusst wird, warum hier auch die Kommunikationsmöglichkeit per PN angeboten wird............

Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## bukare (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Wa aba kul zum milesen#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ich sag nur lol


----------



## Norbi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ich sag nur lol



Ich auch,und wundere mich wieviele Schollen an Deutschen-Stränden gefangen werden|kopfkrat


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich auch,und wundere mich wieviele Schollen an Deutschen-Stränden gefangen werden|kopfkrat


 
Hi Norbi, 
also bei den Wurfweiten, die einige Kollegen erzielen......da könnten die auch in "internationalen Gewässern" gefangen worden sein........:q

Guten Rutsch alle zusammen!! 
(Und denkt dran, nehmt nicht alles so ernst!! #6)


----------



## Norbi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Norbi,
> also bei den Wurfweiten, die einige Kollegen erzielen......da könnten die auch in "internationalen Gewässern" gefangen worden sein........:q
> 
> Guten Rutsch alle zusammen!!
> (Und denkt dran, nehmt nicht alles so ernst!! #6)



#6#6 Dir auch Rolf,und vergess nicht vorher zu streuen.:m|wavey:


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

jo euch auch allen ein guten rutsch 


gruss tom


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Danke dir auch ein guten Rutsch und sag bescheit, wenn du wieder angeln fährst , leider gehts heute ja nicht

gruß Tom


----------



## Klaus S. (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Wem hats gestört das sie sich hier austauschen?? 

Mich nicht :m

Nur sollte die Handy-Nummer wieder gelöscht werden


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> *Wem hats gestört das sie sich hier austauschen?? *
> 
> Mich nicht :m
> 
> Nur sollte die Handy-Nummer wieder gelöscht werden


 


Mich nicht,war fast so gut wie ein Comic in esperanto.|supergri


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

War den einer von euch bei dem Cup? oder auch beim Cup am 3.12.2011?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja ich sach dir auf jeden vall bescheit wan ich wieder los fahr aber ich denke so am 3.1. gehe ich wieder los aber nuss kukern wegen wette und so 


gruss tom


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Jungs,ihr habt Klasse.Bitte weiter so,da kommt kein Sylvesterprogramm mit.#6


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja ich weiß kleine frage wer macht das maratonangeln mit ???


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Puh was ist das? Hätte Interesse


----------



## bukare (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Großes Kino, bitte mehr davon! :vik:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



Kanaltester schrieb:


> War den einer von euch bei dem Cup? oder auch beim Cup am 3.12.2011?



ja ich war auch nicht dabei.....


----------



## angelnmike (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Alter Schwede,ich lach mich gleich tot.Nicht schlecht weiter so.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Mal gespannt,welche renommierte Wattwurmdose mit optimalen Wurfeigenschaften noch auftaucht.|evil:


----------



## heini mück (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ja ich weiß kleine frage wer macht das maratonangeln mit ???



Kanaltester schrieb:


> Puh was ist das? Hätte Interesse



Naja das sagt doch schon der Name.
Du packst deine Sachen aus wirfst deine Ruten ins Wasser natürlich nicht die Ruten sondern die Vorfächer und läufst einen Marathon dann holst du die Vorfächer wieder rein und wer den größten Fisch hat der hat gewonnen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Aber es muss auch mindestens diese 42 Km sein also nicht so dick anziehen, warm wird dir von alleine.


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Klaar  Natürlich mit dem Fahrrad zum Angelplatz nech? Sind ja von mir aus auch schon 35 km


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Komisch das aus einer normalen Frage, ein Unterhaltungsprogramm geschaffen wurde


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



Kanaltester schrieb:


> Klaar  Natürlich mit dem Fahrrad zum Angelplatz nech? Sind ja von mir aus auch schon 35 km


 


Dann musse nen büschen früher losfahren.:m


----------



## heini mück (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

oder umweg:vik:


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

haha klar  und dazu meine Angelsachen ... Aber habt ihr den Infos wann, wo und wie?

Und wie viel es kostet


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Leuts,#h

eines möchte ich jetzt gerne wissen. Geht das Ding hier noch lange weiter, dann hole ich Chips. Ansonsten verwahre ich die Dinger für Sylvester.:m


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Dann solltest du die holen


----------



## heini mück (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Keine ahnung wie lange es noch geht ich hole jetzt Chips und Cola vielleicht noch Rum dazu aber dann müsste erst noch caster of disaster dazustossen


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

haha ..was sinnvolles habt ihr aber noch nicht geschrieben 
ab jetzt nur noch sinnvolles


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



			
				Kanaltester;3513276[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Komisch das aus einer normalen Frage*[/COLOR], ein Unterhaltungsprogramm geschaffen wurde


 


Also: 4 *Schollen* von einer* Buno* geangelt,das ist eine ganz normale Frage? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Das war ja auch leider keine Frage, Das war eine Antwort, kann man ja mal verwechseln 

Aber wenn ihr eh nicht bei den Cups mit gemacht habt, dann müsst ihr ja auch nichts reinschreiben


----------



## bukare (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Jetzt aber mal wieder eine ernsthafte Frage: Was benutzt Ihr eigentlich für Eimer beim angeln???


----------



## Kanaltester (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Da kommt der Nächste ... Uh wie lustig . Ich dachte ich wäre mit 18 hier am jüngsten


----------



## Norbi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



Kanaltester schrieb:


> Das war ja auch leider keine Frage, Das war eine Antwort, kann man ja mal verwechseln
> 
> Aber wenn ihr eh nicht bei den Cups mit gemacht habt, dann müsst ihr ja auch nichts reinschreiben



Das sagt der Richtige:q


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

so leute bin grabe vom angeln wieder gekommen und nicht so doll 40ger dorsch und 35 plade troz gutem wind ich habe kp was da loss war 


gruss tom


----------



## looser-olly (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*



heini mück schrieb:


> Keine ahnung wie lange es noch geht ich hole jetzt Chips und Cola vielleicht noch Rum dazu aber dann müsste erst noch caster of disaster dazustossen


 
ich hab mir schon die raketen und böller bereit gelegt
allen nen guten rutsch und tolles jahr 2012!!!
gruss olly.


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

ich auch so bischen war aber erst am überlegen op ich heute angeln gehe


----------



## Kanaltester (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie war der Cup am 28.12.2011*

Ging mir genauso.. Heute ist das Wetter mal ganz gut.. Aber euch allen einen guten Rutsch ..


----------

